# Dumb Question



## Erinny (Jan 3, 2009)

How do I ask to be friends with members here? I have had people ask to be my friend and I am happy to have them! How do I return the favor?


----------



## miniman (Jan 3, 2009)

Click on quick links. Click on the option for contacts and friends. A page comes up listing the friends you already have. At the bottom of the page there is an option to add to your list. Start typing the person's user name in the box. The systme is intuitive and when you have typed 3 letters, it brings up all the users with those starting characters. Click on the person you want to invite and submit the request. That peron's name & avatar appear in your list but faded until they accept the friendship request.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 3, 2009)

You can also click on their name, to the left of any of their posts. A menu will drop down. Click on "Add ______ to your contacts," and when that page opens it will give you the option to invite them to be your friend.

Barbara
P.S. So, when are you asking a dumb question?


----------



## Erinny (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh thank you so much! This is the first forum I have joined and the only. When I had questions before, I would just Google those. I'd get answers but when I specifically described a cooking forum, this was top of the list, so that's how I got here.
Thank you again!


----------

